# Also a newbie



## 4njdevils (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking for info on where and what to fish on Long Beach Island. Any info will help!! Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## 4njdevils (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

ahhh LBI, my stomping ground.

Kingfish and fluke south end.

Lot's of schoolie 14" blues north end.

Lighthouse best bet for catching anything.

No weakies yet  
The baits in the bay, just waiting for them.


----------

